# Excitement?



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok this is my first time raising a bach of fry. I am so excited. I just want them to hurry up and grow! LOL

I am so interested to see how they turn out.

Also if I have found fry in the 45, chances are I will probably find more later right?

I have heard two diff theories on feeding fry (4-6 times a day) or 3 times a day.

Which do you recommend and why?

I thought doing a water change is neccessary every day ...25 percent water change. But the last time I did it the water didnt even look dirty. I also have a filter in there as well (20 gal).

I just dont want them to get sick and I know clean water is a must. Do I have to pour 2 caps of dechlorinzer or can I get away with a min amount?

Thanks.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

3 times a day. 

You can do water changes daily if you want but i wouldn't do more than 10%. You can do every other day just fine as well. You don't have to do much for each water change, just enough to help things along.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

GupLove said:


> I have heard two diff theories on feeding fry (4-6 times a day) or 3 times a day.


i go with 3 times a day. lesser poop to clean is one reason and the second is that i'm not around to feed them more than that. 



GupLove said:


> I thought doing a water change is neccessary every day ...25 percent water change. But the last time I did it the water didnt even look dirty. I also have a filter in there as well (20 gal).


GL ur running a fullfledged tank. you dont need to do much of water changes. you were also saying your gonna be using a "Sponge Filter" which is perfect! i do a 25% water change every day and a total change every 2nd day since my bowl is just under 3 Gallons, and thats not a lot of space for 12 fry. 



GupLove said:


> I just dont want them to get sick and I know clean water is a must. Do I have to pour 2 caps of dechlorinzer or can I get away with a min amount?
> Thanks.


as long as it is just a dechlorinizer and not a water conditioner, there is no such "fixed" doseage. i add a cap full for my fry for the 3 gallon bowl.

hope this helps!

cheers!


----------

